# Holiday help



## OffshoreAngler (Jul 29, 2008)

Does anybody have any need for some holiday help? I am currently a student at the University of Alabama (Roll Tide!) and I will be home for Christmas break in about a week. I really need to find some kind of work over the holidays. I worked a summer framing houses,workedwith a guy for almost a year doing different kindsof renovation jobs, I worked at theGrand Hotel for almost a yearas a bell boy, and most recentlyI worked down at the wharf at the new zip line soI have some experience doing several different things. I live inFairhope and don't mindhaving to drive a ways to get to work so ifany of yall have some work, orknow somebody that doesI would greatly appreciate it if yall could help me out!


----------

